# does ASIO always resample? is this always good?



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Just installed new sound card, Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G.
The software installs ASIO and only gives 2 options for configuration:
1) BIT....16,24, or 32.
2) LATENCY...XXXXX.

I'm guessing whatever bit rate I set, that is what the sondcard will always put out?
Some of my stored music is 16 bit, some 24 bit. If I set ASIO to 24 bit, it will convert the 16 bit music to 24 bit?
I understood ASIO helped to maintain 'bit perfect accuracy.' To me this isn't bit perfect accuracy, or am I not understanding it correctly?
I'm just a bit of a purest and not convinced that resampling is always a good thing.
If this resampling with ASIO is a good thing, should I set it to 32 bit and leave it alone?


----------



## Luke3 (Jul 14, 2011)

"...an unmixed ASIO output is "bit identical" or "bit perfect"; that is, the bits sent to or received from the audio interface are identical to those of the original source, thus having higher audio fidelity...."

from: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wanna upgrade that Auzentech to the limit? Replace your Opamps with these




http://www.partsconnexion.com/opamp_burson.html


----------

